# Epic Evening - Trophy Trout Wade Fishing



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

As your fishing rod gets pulled side-to-side, one can see braid being pulled away from the reel. Just for a second you think it's a huge redfish that keeps screaming the drag, but when you see the head slash across the water, you get a rush like no other. Yes, you have what might be your personal best trout. Folks February trophy trout season is upon us. Weekends are booking up fast, so call Angie at the lodge to get booked. We have 15 awesome guides ready to take you wade fishing for that personal best.

We have Saturday, February 5th available at Lodge, and fishing on Sunday open.

This evening was epic to say the least, my experience was shaking hands of guests for the first time while saying hello to familiar faces from previous years. Now and again I would sneak in a photo or video of the event. Tried to shoot some B-roll. The two appetizers were shrimp diablos brushed with jalapeÃ±o kiwi glaze, and chicken mini tacos with fresh cilantro/avocado. Dinner was a double boned pork chop followed up with banana fosters desert.

A lot of hard work, sacrifices and time away from our love ones over the past three-months, but it's what we love to do and I never hear anyone around here complain about being busy. My hats off to some of hardest working staff and watermen around. Cheers for all your hard work.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
Mesquite, Carolos, Cedar Bayou, Back Lakes, Matagorda Island, and thousand acres of grass beds.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Giving Back*

2nd Annual Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored By Bay Flats Lodge raised funds to donate to great causes. Very proud of you Austen Rivera for starting the Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament and thank you for allowing Bay Flats Lodge's involvement with donating $1,500 to The Harbor Children's Alliance and Victim Center. Now, on to Seadrift's School today to make a donation.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*An Awesome Day in Seadrift, Texas*

2nd Annual Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored By Bay Flats Lodge Today was an amazing day as funds from the first Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament last June were donated to Seadrift Schools in the amount of $1,500 which will be used to buy supplies for the kids. Deb Rauterkus Martin and I are very appreciative that Austen Rivera started this fishing tournament, and allowed Bay Flats Lodge to be part of something much larger than just a fishing tournament.

We also want to thank all our partners with Bay Flats Lodge. 
FireDisc Waterloo Rods Shoalwater Boats Yamaha Motor Tight Lines and Big Tines Drake Waterfowl Systems Port Lavaca Ford Bernies Boats & Motors Marty Strakos Coastline Trailers Simms Fishing Products Flats Cat Boats Old Victoria Outfitters Quack Rack Lifetime Decoys Costa Sunglasses Texas Tackle Factory CCA Texas STAR Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Winds are building ahead of a 35 mph WNW Sunday, Gust to 50mph.*

Saturday
01/21
79 | 58 Â°F
Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0 in
Morning clouds will give way to afternoon sunshine. High 79F. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph.
Saturday Night 0 % Precip. / 0 in
Partly cloudy skies with gusty winds developing late. Low 58F. Winds W at 20 to 30 mph.
Sunday
01/22
71 | 51 Â°F
Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0 in
Sunny and windy. High 71F. Winds WNW at 25 to 35 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 50 mph.
Sunday Night 0 % Precip. / 0 in
Clear skies. Low 51F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph.


----------

